# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Tesla Semi, all-electric semi-trailer truck, Tesla Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tesla Inc.

Home page - tesla.com/semi

Tesla Semi on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

This is the Tesla Semi

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> Tesla unveils its big new all-electric truck – the Tesla Semi.


"This is Tesla’s big new all-electric truck – the Tesla Semi"

by Darrell Etherington
November 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "This is the Tesla Semi Truck"
500 miles of range and more aerodynamic than a supercar

by Zac Estrada
November 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the Tesla semitruck, Elon Musk's most electrifying gamble yet"

by Alex Davies
November 16, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Semi truck and Roadster event in 9 minutes

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> Elon Musk unveiled Tesla's new Semi truck and (in a surprise) a second-generation Roadster. The truck is supposed to get 500 miles per charge, while the Roadster is said to achieve 620 miles. Watch the full event cut down to 9 minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Semi & Roadster unveil

Published on Dec 14, 2017




> Semi is the safest, most comfortable truck ever. Four independent motors provide maximum power and acceleration and require the lowest energy cost per mile.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Semi Trucks Roll Out for First Trip in New Photo"

by Alasdair Wilkins
March 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk's Tesla reveals its first electric truck

Published on Apr 6, 2018




> This captioned movie shows the Tesla's first electric truck, the Tesla Semi, which Elon Musk's company claims can travel up to 500 miles on a single charge and performs better than current diesel versions when climbing hills.

----------


## Airicist

Nikola sues Tesla for $2 billion over semi truck patents

Published on May 2, 2018

"Nikola (Motors) is suing Tesla"
Oh the irony.

by Timothy J. Seppala
May 2, 2018

Nikola Motor Company

----------


## Airicist2

Tesla Semi driving 500 miles, fully loaded, on a single charge

Dec 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Elon Musk's Tesla SEMI Event: everything revealed in 9 minutes

Dec 2, 2022




> At Tesla's SEMI event, company CEO Elon Musk shows off its all-new EV semi-truck and talks about why it was made.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla Is Set to Finally Deliver Its First Electric Semi-Truck Tonight, and You Can Follow Along"
Three years have gone by since Tesla initially promised PepsiCo semi trucks. Now, it might actually be happening, for real.

by Lauren Leffer
December 1, 2022

----------

